# Boughtas Hollands piranha



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Some pics.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Another


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice...I'm useless for ID's though hah.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Another


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Another


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

last one


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't think it's a Sanchezi


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I see the "scutes" on his belly ...S.Sanchezi

greetz


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

I think its a sanchezi....need better pix


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sanchezi :nod:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Serrasalmus Sanchezi, very prominent scutes.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

sanchezi imo i see the scutes


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

sanchezi for sure :nod:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree the blemish is distinguishable in first and last pic


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

See what Frank says, but that does not look like a S. Sanchezi to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I cannot offer an opinion on a poor photo. Sorry.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Will try to get better pics.
Ta.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

better pix please...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Closed. Need newer and better photos.


----------

